# Dozer- Confo, movement, and discipline



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Can you tell me what you think he would be best in? I love gymkhana but he is too big. He can run fast but tight turns are too tight for him. I have decided to take up a new riding discipline. Let me know what you think he has potential in! I have tons of videos of him but can't post them here for some reason so here is the youtube link: YouTube - Icrazyaboutu's Channel

I will attach some pictures too. Thank you so much for you time and critiques!  Sorry for the picture overload and the size!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm the one in the pink shirt and my friend in the white shirt doesn't want critiques about her or her riding. I, on the other hand, would love those!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not the grandest at critiquing but you need to straighten your back and pull your shoulders back. You look kind of slumped over. I think your stirrups should be just a smudge more forward on your feet, your heels should be a bit further down. I think your thumbs are turned in instead of up? I can't see them too well though.

Well thats my damage! =D Other than that I LOVE your horses color!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

first off. i love your horse. i saw him on another post, i was showing the pics to my boyfriend earlier. what breed/breed is he??
i would love to see a horse like that jumping, or in dressage. does he jump at all? i would talk to your trainer about whats best for him. you need to really get a feel for the horse to get an idea of what his ideal job is. does he go western?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I mainly ride western this is both of our's second time english so I know I dont have good posture and I need to work on that but it feel of the english saddle is so different and I still have to get use to it. So for jumping- he will jump barrels while they are laying on their sides with and with out me mounted.

As for the breed... he is a PMU so no clue. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

any other critiques/ideas?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He looks like a Percheron Shire cross...

As far as disciplines, he may do will in dressage, and english type classes  He seems pretty athletic


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats what my neighbor said. She said he would be a very pretty dressage horse but I dont know about her judgment. She is kinda crazy....


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Woah there HUGE...Sorry!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

where are the pictures domino? =(


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

You want me to put the ones of him? ok


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Domino


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thoes you can critique


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Does anyone except domino see pictures? I dont... =(


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

no. not domino i mean can you put up the pics of dozer? I cant see them. I can see your horse tho...


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

If dozers pictures didnt work here they are


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Just personal preference but I love seeing larger breeds in pleasure classes both w and e... maybe some dressage, I think he'd look fantastic! You could try trail pleasure(not sure what it is called but basically a mix of wp and trail) The only critique i have is that he looks a bit chubsy(of course that isn't a bad thing really!) Maybe he could stand to lose a few...


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

His tail looks really low set to me...just something i noticed.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

What part looks chubby? I just was wondering so when I cut but a little I can know where to look for improvement.

Ok so is there anything to change the tail set? I don't think there would be but just a question. Does the tail set affect his overall conformation?

Thank you for the comments! Please keep them coming!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are two videos. The first one is my friend who isn't use to him or his size so no critiquing her. Just his trot. The second one is me and him I dont want to be critiqued, I know I looked really bad but it was because I was trying to get him to canter and his trot was very choppy and I am not use to the english saddle yet. So once again could you please critique his movement?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------

